# Some SNOW!!!!!



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

LOVE IT!!! What great pictures, especially all of them spilling out of the car. *G* They are having a blast!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are beautiful! Are they all yours?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> They are beautiful! Are they all yours?


 
Yes, they are all ours


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, these are fantastic pictures... you have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the pictures. What a happy looking six pack of goldens. Great looking pups.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful dogs! Great pics!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazing, you are living a golden life.
They are so good looking. Thanks for sharing w/ us.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's one pack of animals I'd love to see running _towards_ me


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of such gorgeous, happy goldens!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS pack of Goldens!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What pretty goldens, great pictures.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Great pictures.



hvgoldens4 said:


> Yes, they are all ours


And they all get along? It must be awesome (and a ton of work) to have a pack like that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HVGoldens*

HVGoldens

This is one of the best pictures I've ever seen. 

I am surprised Chevrolet doesn't hire you for a commercial!!

Beautiful pictures!!

You must be BROKE!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW....beautiful pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, your goldens are simply gorgeous. How lucky are you to have a house full of Golden Love.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Now that is my Idea of a " Six Pack"... 

Incidentally, I Grew Up in Erie, Pa! Lived there for 31 years..... most of my family is still there as well! Small World.....


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I want your life.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW, what a gorgeous Golden family you have!!!!!!!! Happy, healthy, easy on the eyes--couldn’t ask for more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Otter said:


> Wow! Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> And they all get along? It must be awesome (and a ton of work) to have a pack like that.


 
Thank you. Yes, they all get along and are actually the best of friends. Yes, having goldens is always a lot of work but we have a lot of fun, too.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Now that is my Idea of a " Six Pack"...
> 
> Incidentally, I Grew Up in Erie, Pa! Lived there for 31 years..... most of my family is still there as well! Small World.....


 
A very small world, indeed!! We actually live in Harborcreek, since you are familiar with the area.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm Jealous! I want all of them<33 + Joey of course


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the pics.......the six of them look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It would be great if you could post more pictures. You've taken amazing photos. What a gorgeous family of goldens


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Laura* said:


> It would be great if you could post more pictures. You've taken amazing photos. What a gorgeous family of goldens


I would be happy to post more photos. I think everyone likes sharing their goldens.  I have thousands of photos though from everything from litters of puppies to our oldsters.....what does everyone like to look at photos of???

I will post a favorite of our boy Detour and our Daughter for now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a heaven on the earth. They are gorgeous.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I want Golden snow angels


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I still love the pictures.  Can I borrow a few for a couple of photo shoots, haha?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I still love the pictures.  Can I borrow a few for a couple of photo shoots, haha?


 
hahahaha Sure-we can share


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

hvgoldens4 said:


> A very small world, indeed!! We actually live in Harborcreek, since you are familiar with the area.


 
I know that Area Quite well.... Dated a Guy in Harborcreek many moons ago. I have to say though, the snow is prettier in Pictures! lol... 

Your dogs are FABULOUS.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

You can't post too many. .....post as many as you would like - we will enjoy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I looked at your photos and drooled. That is my dream life to have a gorgeous pack of Golden love. Yes post more pics please!!! I agree that Chevrolet should use that first pic as an ad.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, call me envious!!! I would love nothing more than to open the rear of my vehicle and have 6 beautiful Goldens jump out. But I'm half-way there with my 3!!!

Your dogs are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hv*

HV

What are their names?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What beauties! I really like the last pic, they've all got the funniest running faces!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Your fur family is beautiful and your photography is amazing. What age range are they all? I vote for more pictures too (puppies


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

wE LOVE YOUR PICTURES, GOT TO ASK, ARE YOU A BREEDER,CAUSE THEY ARE AMAZING.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

He is.... HVGoldens is " harborview Goldens"..... I was curious, Dogs that beautiful are NO ACCIDENT.  Stunning dogs, and Now when I come home to visit family again, I know where my next Dog will come from! LOL.... Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> HV
> 
> What are their names?


 
In the photo of the dogs piling out of the van.......

They are from L to R

My husband, Steve who puts up with a lot!!  Lotto, Joy, Lori(Loreal is her real name), Allie(who is Alibi), Detour and Juice. The baby, Blondie is back in there too, but she hasn't goten a chance to get out yet! 


In answer to another question: Yes, I am a breeder and exhibitor. I primarily show our goldens in conformation these days although I got started in goldens doing competitive obedience. 


Our goldens right now range in age from 15 years old with our Bailey and our baby is Blondie and she is 6 months old.

And thank you very much for the compliments on our dogs!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tuckers Mom said:


> He is.... HVGoldens is " harborview Goldens"..... I was curious, Dogs that beautiful are NO ACCIDENT.  Stunning dogs, and Now when I come home to visit family again, I know where my next Dog will come from! LOL.... Gorgeous dogs.


 They are just stunning.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love these pics! It must be so much fun to have 6 beautiful goldens


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I am surprised Chevrolet doesn't hire you for a commercial!!


Haha! I thought the same thing! It'd be a great idea!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE your pictures and seeing all those happy Goldens!!!


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! Great feel good photos.


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

Look Like They're Having GREAT TIME!! nice pic !


----------

